# This is me. My tik tok profile.



## chasing aesthetics (Sep 24, 2021)

Erikhordnes (@erikhordnes) TikTok | Watch Erikhordnes's Newest TikTok Videos


Erikhordnes (@erikhordnes) on TikTok | 1.8M Likes. 30.1K Followers. Kretsmester i bingo Watch the latest video from Erikhordnes (@erikhordnes).




www.tiktok.com





If you believe this is a joke I am willing to prove it. Just add the snap in the bio of my tik tok or something I dunno. Or you can write a comment and tell me here what Im gonna reply.

Im norwegian.


----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 24, 2021)

How do you even show your face with a fuckd up es ratio @OldVirgin


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 24, 2021)

Ugly es ratio. Virgin for life


----------



## chasing aesthetics (Sep 24, 2021)

subhuman incel said:


> How do you even show your face with a fuckd up es ratio @OldVirgin


Haha i don't know bro, my eyes are my most complimented feature.


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Sep 24, 2021)

Nice mann


----------



## chasing aesthetics (Sep 24, 2021)

Nobagger said:


> Nice mann


Javisst


----------



## chasing aesthetics (Sep 24, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> Ugly es ratio. Virgin for life


You seem bitter


----------



## Sny (Sep 24, 2021)

chasing aesthetics said:


> Haha i don't know bro, my eyes are my most complimented feature.


Trust me, most people here are delusional and don't know what most people find attractive. Btw you are good looking.


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 24, 2021)

chasing aesthetics said:


> You seem bitter


Sorry, see my profile picture. this is me. life is hell


----------



## chasing aesthetics (Sep 24, 2021)

Sny said:


> Trust me, most people here are delusional and don't know what most people find attractive. Btw you are good looking.


Haha thanks brother. No worries. Obviously one can sense the bitterness in the way they put things.


----------



## Mr.cope (Sep 24, 2021)

You had so many chances to look attractive up there but you look gay


----------



## chasing aesthetics (Sep 24, 2021)

Nobagger said:


> Nice mann


I sent you dm


----------



## chasing aesthetics (Sep 24, 2021)

Mr.cope said:


> You had so many chances to look attractive up there but you look gay



I sometimes get asked if im gay actually haha, spot on. Im very skinny at the moment. Do you think I would solve the gay vibes by gaining some muscle? My style is a little cocky with spikes on my shoes as well, which many find a little metrosexual or so.


----------



## metagross (Sep 24, 2021)

I will test if this is true.

EDIT: It's real, I added him on Snapchat and he says it's him.


----------



## Deleted member 15405 (Sep 24, 2021)

Living the dream brother


----------



## court monarch777 (Sep 24, 2021)

it reminded me to take my finasteride


----------



## chasing aesthetics (Sep 24, 2021)

court monarch777 said:


> View attachment 1333700
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha yeah i am well aware. I am on fin and will be getting a hair transplant!


----------



## Mr.cope (Sep 24, 2021)

Mr.cope said:


> You had so many chances to look attractive up there but you look gay



Lol I meant to post one of your tik tok vids


----------



## chasing aesthetics (Sep 24, 2021)

imdo said:


> Living the dream brother


Haha hmm, the dream might be taking it a little too far.


----------



## chasing aesthetics (Sep 24, 2021)

Mr.cope said:


> Lol I meant to post one of your tik tok vids


Haha funny video none the less.


----------



## chasing aesthetics (Sep 24, 2021)

If anyone got a cool idea for a video im happy to hear  haha


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 24, 2021)

Nobagger said:


> Nice mann





chasing aesthetics said:


> If anyone got a cool idea for a video im happy to hear  haha





Mr.cope said:


> Lol I meant to post one of your tik tok vids





imdo said:


> Living the dream brother





court monarch777 said:


> View attachment 1333700
> 
> 
> 
> ...




@subhuman incel


----------



## chasing aesthetics (Sep 24, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> @subhuman incel



Bro im serious, if you are having a hard time you can talk to me. Add me on snapchat if you want to.


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Sep 24, 2021)

chasing aesthetics said:


> Haha yeah i am well aware. I am on fin and will be getting a hair transplant!


are you balding or is it just a high hairline? take a look at picctures of you as a kid, i have a huge forehead but im not balding


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Sep 24, 2021)

bro your language is fucking terrible to listen to


----------



## chasing aesthetics (Sep 24, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> are you balding or is it just a high hairline? take a look at picctures of you as a kid, i have a huge forehead but im not balding


Same here. Always had that V shaped hairline. But Im taking finasteride just to be on the safe side.


----------



## chasing aesthetics (Sep 24, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> bro your language is fucking terrible to listen to


Haha my dialect is a lot different from standard capital city dialect here tho.


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Sep 24, 2021)

chasing aesthetics said:


> Haha my dialect is a lot different from standard capital city dialect here tho.


no your whole language sounds weird man


this is why i find europeans creepy


----------



## chasing aesthetics (Sep 24, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> no your whole language sounds weird man
> 
> 
> this is why i find europeans creepy


Europe is great. So many interesting places to visit.


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Sep 24, 2021)

chasing aesthetics said:


> Europe is great. So many interesting places to visit.


what do you think of lithuania?

my grandfather was from there


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Sep 24, 2021)

chasing aesthetics said:


> Europe is great. So many interesting places to visit.


do lithuanians look like scandi people in terms of colouring?


also your decent looking and have a good social life, why are you on this site?


----------



## chasing aesthetics (Sep 24, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> do lithuanians look like scandi people in terms of colouring?
> 
> 
> also your decent looking and have a good social life, why are you on this site?


One can always improve ones look.


----------



## chasing aesthetics (Sep 24, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> what do you think of lithuania?
> 
> my grandfather was from there


Coloring is probably about the same. Im not actually sure. Norwegians tend to not have much to do with Eastern Europe.


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Sep 24, 2021)

chasing aesthetics said:


> One can always improve ones look.


are you going to have any surgeries done? or just soft maxxing?


what do you have in mind?


----------



## Deleted member 14139 (Sep 24, 2021)

1. You look extremely gay, but not gay enough to give me an erection

2. You're extremely retarded for posting your TikTok here (if that's actually you). Your friends, followers and family wouldn't be too happy knowing you post here


----------



## chasing aesthetics (Sep 24, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> are you going to have any surgeries done? or just soft maxxing?
> 
> 
> what do you have in mind?


I do want to get a hair transplant. Fill in the temples. Nothing else than that surgery wise really. No fillers either. 

Gain muscle, since im very skinny atm. 185cm at 69kg.


----------



## chasing aesthetics (Sep 24, 2021)

Drago Soprano said:


> 1. You look extremely gay, but not gay enough to give me an erection
> 
> 2. You're extremely retarded for posting your TikTok here (if that's actually you). Your friends, followers and family wouldn't be too happy knowing you post here


Lol i have nothing to hide. Im a very transparent person. It's good PR to be controversial.


----------



## Deleted member 14139 (Sep 24, 2021)

chasing aesthetics said:


> Lol i have nothing to hide. Im a very transparent person. It's good PR to be controversial.


any publicity is good publicity if you were already famous but then your career stagnated. no one knows who you are, and the only people that care about you might be disappointed. make no mistake, the putrid stench of inceld has tarnished this forum. it's an incel forum with some lurkers and rich trustfundcels getting surgery


stop doing your eyebrows ASAP


----------



## chasing aesthetics (Sep 24, 2021)

Drago Soprano said:


> any publicity is good publicity if you were already famous but then your career stagnated. no one knows who you are, and the only people that care about you might be disappointed. make no mistake, the putrid stench of inceld has tarnished this forum. it's an incel forum with some lurkers and rich trustfundcels getting surgery
> 
> 
> stop doing your eyebrows ASAP


Haha i am here almost exclusively to looksmax. Money and success Max section is also interesting. 

Whats wrong with the brows?


----------



## Deleted member 14875 (Sep 24, 2021)

subhuman incel said:


> How do you even show your face with a fuckd up es ratio @OldVirgin


no tiktok for es ratios


----------



## BlackPillBRUTAL (Sep 25, 2021)

Do you have instagram ? please follow me on instagram for social status


----------



## NumbThePain (Sep 25, 2021)

Normie. Why won't we believe you? You act like you're a Chad or something JFL


----------



## Ozil (Sep 25, 2021)

mogs me, you got a cute girl to be in your tiktok too


----------



## coolguy1 (Sep 25, 2021)

You look very gay


----------



## N1c (Sep 25, 2021)

Du ser bra ut. Du är en gymmaxad high tier normie så helt enkelt en chadlite. Hur lång är du?


----------



## chasing aesthetics (Sep 25, 2021)

N1c said:


> Du ser bra ut. Du är en gymmaxad high tier normie så helt enkelt en chadlite. Hur lång är du?


185


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Sep 25, 2021)

mogs me


----------



## Linoob (Sep 25, 2021)

chasing aesthetics said:


> Erikhordnes (@erikhordnes) TikTok | Watch Erikhordnes's Newest TikTok Videos
> 
> 
> Erikhordnes (@erikhordnes) on TikTok | 1.8M Likes. 30.1K Followers. Kretsmester i bingo Watch the latest video from Erikhordnes (@erikhordnes).
> ...



alright cunt, do you want a medal or something?


----------



## tiagomiguel (Sep 25, 2021)

You need fuller, longer and darker eyebrows. Hair transplant would be nice too as you already know. In my opinion, you act like a child or a "gender fluid silicon valley alien", not good.
Are you from Norway?


----------



## chasing aesthetics (Sep 25, 2021)

tiagomiguel said:


> You need fuller, longer and darker eyebrows. Hair transplant would be nice too as you already know. In my opinion, you act like a child or a "gender fluid silicon valley alien", not good.
> Are you from Norway?


Microblading then perhaps?


----------



## germanlooks (Sep 25, 2021)

Chadlite.
After Hairtransplant and depending on height+body maybe chad


----------



## khvirgin (Sep 25, 2021)

how do you found this forum


----------



## chasing aesthetics (Sep 25, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> Chadlite.
> After Hairtransplant and depending on height+body maybe chad


Chadlite on this forum, I´ll take it.


----------



## chasing aesthetics (Sep 25, 2021)

khvirgin said:


> how do you found this forum


Well I honestly just came to the conclusion a very long time ago that good looks is completely vital. So from there on you want to improve your looks right... no wonder I ended up here.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Sep 26, 2021)

How old are you?

Your collagen and hair don't seem to be the best


----------



## FEIEAZY (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## N1c (Sep 26, 2021)

chasing aesthetics said:


> 185


Det är en bra längd. Med tanke på längden så kan du räknas som chad. Om jag skaffar instagram eller något följ mig där så jag får bättre social status


----------



## chasing aesthetics (Sep 26, 2021)

johncruz12345 said:


> How old are you?
> 
> Your collagen and hair don't seem to be the best


Hair could certainly be a lot better! Will get a hair transplant to straighten the hairline out. 

Hearing about collagen is new to me. I get a lot of compliments on my skin actually. Care to elaborate?


----------



## chasing aesthetics (Sep 26, 2021)

N1c said:


> Det är en bra längd. Med tanke på längden så kan du räknas som chad. Om jag skaffar instagram eller något följ mig där så jag får bättre social status


Deilig å høre! Du må ha instagram, viktig. NT.


----------



## everydayfun (Sep 26, 2021)

You remind me of Alex from Target but like Alex from Walmart


----------



## Deleted member 14139 (Sep 26, 2021)

fuarkkk your skin is insanely good

get denser hair, get eyebrow transplant + use minoxdil + thicker neck and maybe jaw angle filler and you'd be lite Chad. Right now you're lite-lite-chad


----------



## Deleted member 14139 (Sep 26, 2021)

everydayfun said:


> You remind me of Alex from Target but like Alex from Walmart


He actually mogs the kid from Alex from target. That guy relied on harmony and neoteny purely, looks like joke now


----------



## johncruz12345 (Sep 27, 2021)

chasing aesthetics said:


> Hair could certainly be a lot better! Will get a hair transplant to straighten the hairline out.
> 
> Hearing about collagen is new to me. I get a lot of compliments on my skin actually. Care to elaborate?


Eh, I might be overthinking, I just thought you had some nasolabial folds. Its not too bad tho


----------



## chasing aesthetics (Sep 27, 2021)

johncruz12345 said:


> Eh, I might be overthinking, I just thought you had some nasolabial folds. Its not too bad tho


I guess maybe a little. Any tips on how to prevent it?


----------



## johncruz12345 (Sep 27, 2021)

chasing aesthetics said:


> I guess maybe a little. Any tips on how to prevent it?


Wear sunscreen is most important, and protect yourself from sun
I guess you can also do tretinoin, but honestly I dont know much about it.

I mean honestly you are already good looking. Most important thing is just to maintain your looks and stay healthy


----------



## chasing aesthetics (Sep 27, 2021)

Drago Soprano said:


> fuarkkk your skin is insanely good
> 
> get denser hair, get eyebrow transplant + use minoxdil + thicker neck and maybe jaw angle filler and you'd be lite Chad. Right now you're lite-lite-chad


Is minor really gonna improve hair density to any significant degree? 

Eyebrow transplat vs microblading?


----------



## chasing aesthetics (Sep 27, 2021)

johncruz12345 said:


> Wear sunscreen is most important, and protect yourself from sun
> I guess you can also do tretinoin, but honestly I dont know much about it.
> 
> I mean honestly you are already good looking. Most important thing is just to maintain your looks and stay healthy


I don't fear the sun. A healthy diet filled with animal protein and fat I believe counteracts the damage from the sun. Im on carnivore diet more or less.


----------



## lutte (Oct 27, 2021)

Nobagger said:


> Nice mann


🥵


----------



## ManicMonday (Oct 27, 2021)

chasing aesthetics said:


> I sometimes get asked if im gay actually haha, spot on. Im very skinny at the moment. Do you think I would solve the gay vibes by gaining some muscle? My style is a little cocky with spikes on my shoes as well, which many find a little metrosexual or so.



I dont want to put you down but you yeah I thought you were gay. The pink shirt and the makeup which makes you look plastic always have that effect.


----------



## JackHanma (Oct 27, 2021)

You look really gay


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Oct 28, 2021)

ok


----------



## Deleted member 14139 (Oct 28, 2021)

OP theres no fucking way youre not a flaming homo. your vocal mannerisms are insanely gay. do u shave ur ass?


----------



## lutte (Oct 28, 2021)

JackHanma said:


> You look really gay





Drago Soprano said:


> OP theres no fucking way youre not a flaming homo. your vocal mannerisms are insanely gay. do u shave ur ass?


keep crying for scandinavian metrosexual chads


----------



## Enfant terrible (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 28, 2021)

chasing aesthetics said:


> Europe is great. So many interesting places to visit.


Yes the vagina and boobs of white stacies are unmatched


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 28, 2021)

Enfant terrible said:


>



@volcelfatcel just be white with hair and tall normie and the world is yours to conquer.


----------



## one job away (Oct 28, 2021)

chasing aesthetics said:


> Erikhordnes (@erikhordnes) TikTok | Watch Erikhordnes's Newest TikTok Videos
> 
> 
> Erikhordnes (@erikhordnes) on TikTok | 1.8M Likes. 30.1K Followers. Kretsmester i bingo Watch the latest video from Erikhordnes (@erikhordnes).
> ...


Good looking dude.

Jfl at banging two best friends at the same time 


you’re living a chad life


----------



## lutte (Oct 28, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> @volcelfatcel just be white with hair and tall normie and the world is yours to conquer.


¨how is he "just normie" according to you


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 28, 2021)

lutte said:


> ¨how is he "just normie" according to you


Aren't all whites this good-looking?


----------



## lutte (Oct 28, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Aren't all whites this good-looking?


btw he says he could fuck cute guys but he said no homo so hes not gay


lutte said:


> 🥵


----------



## chasing aesthetics (Nov 3, 2021)

ManicMonday said:


> I dont want to put you down but you yeah I thought you were gay. The pink shirt and the makeup which makes you look plastic always have that effect.


haha no worries brother. But i dont wear any make up tho?


----------



## CurlyHairBarret (Nov 3, 2021)

What did you 


chasing aesthetics said:


> Erikhordnes (@erikhordnes) TikTok | Watch Erikhordnes's Newest TikTok Videos
> 
> 
> Erikhordnes (@erikhordnes) on TikTok | 1.8M Likes. 30.1K Followers. Kretsmester i bingo Watch the latest video from Erikhordnes (@erikhordnes).
> ...


What did you do to ascend and how differently do people treat you before and after


----------



## kramer (Nov 3, 2021)

damn ur beautiful


----------



## Nordic (Nov 3, 2021)

The gay vibes come from (1) upper lip too large, (2) not prominent browridge and (3) your flamboyant persona.

Building muscle won't make any difference in this regard.


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Nov 3, 2021)

Enfant terrible said:


>



I’ll never have a harem of Norwegian girls like this


----------



## Cristiano88 (Nov 27, 2021)

chasing aesthetics said:


> I sometimes get asked if im gay actually haha, spot on. Im very skinny at the moment. Do you think I would solve the gay vibes by gaining some muscle? My style is a little cocky with spikes on my shoes as well, which many find a little metrosexual or so.


Gayometer giving error man.
If i had your good looks i would muscle and tattoo max and stop doing shit with my lips. 
If people think you are gay and you are not it s a major red flag about your style and the way you handle yourself.
I am not bitter, just spittin some truth


----------



## Deleted member 15781 (Nov 27, 2021)

what is your height


----------

